# Newbie looking to start a 55g planted community tank



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

I suggest looking through some of the Journal threads here on the forum, look for titles like "low tech 55gal" and those are a GREAT way to follow along and learn from other peoples' experiences.

The single most important decision in setting up a low tech tank IMO is picking out the right the light fixture. You want enough light to keep plants alive and growing, but not so much that you must add CO2 and get into more complicated fertilizer regimens.

I'd recommend either a dual bulb T5NO fixture (like this one- http://www.amazon.com/Aqueon-Coralife-05620-Aqualight-Freshwater/dp/B000HHM8T2),
or a single bulb 54 watt T5HO fixture, like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Glo-Flu...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1335633062&sr=1-15

If you could post a few pics of your tank/plants, letting us help you identify them would probably be the easiest way to figure out what you have 

Also- you might consider the Planted Tank Guide? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/PlantedTankGuide.html


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I am finding a lot of good info on this site, the more I look around. I'll see about getting some pictures of my little underwater world posted asap, so I can at least know what I did wind up planting. I am an avid gardener and house plant freak so I am hoping my green thumb continues into the underwater realm.

I still don't know why I picked up that betta, but I am glad I did. It got me into something that is amazing! Embarrassed that I never thought to research before I got into it all, but I am hoping I have made up for it in my mad dash to correct it all in my 5 gallon. So far no floaters with fins, and no melted plants! I'll get those pics posted this evening when I get back from work! Thanks again!


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoping I get the pictures posted. Here are some shots of the plants I have in my tank, that I never wrote the names of down. Also, my water test shows ph-7.2 KH- 40 GH 150ish nitrate 20 BUT nitrites 10, very high.

They have been high for 2 weeks. The tank has only been up for about a month. I have done water changes. Is there something I am missing that I should be doing to get the nitrites down? I did not cycle it first because I had no clue and only researched after the fact...No idea why I had that brain fart....

Anyways, here are my plants, if anyone can ID them. I know one of them is a java fern, and an amazon sword (I think) the others, including the one that was packaged as an aquatic plant but I think is not since I've seen it as a house plant(the varigated one) , I don't know.....any help is appreciated!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, the good news is that you do have some nice hardy aquatic plants... and the bad news is you also got sold some nonaquatic plants (unfortunately pet stores are notorious for this :/ )

The stem plans on the left are Hornwort (the one with thinner leaves) and Elodea/Anacharis (the one with a bit thicker bright green leaves). Both of those are aquatic plants, and you can keep trimming and replating shoots to make them into nice "bushes" like you would many terrestrial plants.

It looks like you have a swordplant (back left middle), which should be fine, and a java fern (back middle with the long broad leaves), which is a fern and you need to make sure that the rhizome on that is pulled out of the substrate and exposed to light or it tends to rot. Java ferns do well tied onto rocks and driftwood and don't have to be planted at all.

Which brings us to the nonaquatics:

The dark green grass is Mondo grass and needs to be pulled. You're probably familiar with it if you like gardening- it makes great landscaping borders. If you can find some dwarf Sagittaria or chain sword/Helanthium/Echindorus sp, those look very similar but are in fact aquatic so would make good substitutes.

The green and white variagated ribbon plant- same thing.

The tall thing in the back I'm not sure what is, but I'm pretty sure it's another bog plant that will eventually poop out completely submerged.

These last plants COULD be grown emersed or in a riparium/terrarium setup with their roots continually wet or underwater, but the leaves do need to be out in the open air.


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess that is why I could not find what type of plants they were on line in the aquatic section. I am going to go back to Petco to see how they were labelled, if they are still there, just for kicks. They all came from Petco. The ones at Petsmart looked to be covered in snails and not happy plants. At least I got a few true aquatic ones. Once I get moved and can set up the 55, I'll be sure to order plants on line or at least know what I am looking for!

Do you have any advice on my nitrite problem? I am also fighting ick. on the 4th day of treatment and it is not going away , looking more like it is getting worse. I have a feeling it is more because of the nitrite level, but I can't seem to get it down.....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Water changes are always your best way to handle nitrite spikes. You want to change however much water, however frequently it takes, to keep those down under 0.25ppm.

It's possible you've got some rotting plant mass going with the nonaquatic plants, that may be what's behind your nitrite levels. So pulling those out might help.

What are you using to treat the ich?


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll work on the tank first thing tomorrow!

I am using the blue stuff, Quick Cure. I also picked up lifeguard all in one treatment tabs. Is there something better I should be using? I did remove my charcoal filter pad thing. Not sure if that would contribute to the nitrite issue, or if I even need it since I have the biofilter sponge thing?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you increased the tank temp as well? If so- to what?


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

No I haven't. The heater I have only keeps it at 78. There isn't any way to increase the temp .This morning the male betta looks good....only a few spots left on another fish....Hoping it just is taking the full 5 days since I can't increase my temps. The 55 will have an adjustable heater! Going to work on pulling out the non aquatic plants today!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Since you can't increase the heat, treatment will take longer.


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

happy news, ich is gone! Nitirites are in check! I took the non aquatic plants in to the pet store. The grass one is Kyoto grass/mondo grass (or they said it is, matches others there they have labelled the same). The ribbon plant is a terrarium plant like you said! The big guy is an amazon sword (according to them)....I'm not replanting the ribbon plant. I did pop the big sword back in but not sure about the mondo grass. I went further down the road to another LFS and picked up two tall clumps of it and it looks the same, but....right now I have it in a pot of water. The taller clumps I have floating in the tank and the Betta loves it. Might let the small questionable ones grow in a vase of water to see what happens. I don't want an imposter grass mucking up my fish tank!

I ordered some Anacharis on line to get started in my tank in preparation for the 55g!
Thanks so much for all your advice!


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh for the love of.....good to know Mondo grass is not aquatic. They had an entire tank of it! Sigh....Now I have 5 of them. I am floating the long stuff and the Betta loves it so I'll let him play for awhile....my LFS obviously have no idea what is aquatic and is not....Going to stick to my Anacharis...


----------



## Blah4Life (Jan 13, 2012)

Exact same thing happened to me with the Mondo grass. I bought two or three bunches of it from Petco and had it all planted in my tank before a nice person told me that it wasn't aquatic. I just pulled it out today and am gonna set it up in some hanging trays at the back of my tank riparium style. When I pulled it up I noticed that it had some fresh white roots growing, but some of the blades were turning brown and it was starting to look pretty crappy. I had it in my tank for about 2 weeks before I finally pulled it out.

Your tank looks cool! I love the substrate you're using. The natural gravel with the red is a really cool look!


----------



## SMinNC (Mar 28, 2012)

ShannanD said:


> ...I did not even know about cycling the tank...
> ... however if there are *things I can start doing now*, so once I get in the house and get the 55 set up, I can get a jump start on it?...


Cycling is the one thing we are always waiting on, so...
Decide what Filter you want to use on the 55g, and start cycling the media for it.
I've never owned a Fluval. But if you ask here, for recommendations. I'm sure it'll be around 1,381 to 1, recommending a Fluval.
I'm pretty sure they all have baskets for the media.
So all you really need to do for getting a jump start on the cycle would be something like this...
Buy the filter.
Load baskets with desired Bio-media.
Place(the baskets) in a 5g bucket of water.
Place an air stone in the bucket.
Add Ammonia.

You might not find too many use's for an air pump in the future. So I'd recommend getting a Battery operated one, for use during power outages.
Check wally-worlds Sporting goods section. I got two from there a few yrs back, and they work great.

The bucket will also have many uses on down the road.




ShannanD said:


> would love some clown loaches, some shrimp and other maintenance critters.


No Clowns. #1 they get too big. #2 your shrimp and other maint. critters will be food. They are cute as all get out, make and excellent snail remover. And totally freak you out the first time you see one laying on it's side taking a nap. But... refer back to #1.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

> Buy the filter.
> Load baskets with desired Bio-media.
> Place(the baskets) in a 5g bucket of water.
> Place an air stone in the bucket.
> Add Ammonia.


This works great to jump start the fishless cycle. 
Keep the ammonia at 5 ppm for several days, and test for ammonia and nitrites. 
When the nitrites show up allow the ammonia to drop to 3 ppm. Continue testing.
If the nitrite gets to 5 ppm do a water change. The bacteria you are growing do not like too much nitrite. When the bacteria can remove the ammonia overnight, and the nitrites also, the cycle is done. Keep on feeding ammonia to keep the bacteria growing. 
Good oxygen levels, GH and KH at least 3 German degrees of hardness are important. Harder water is just fine, these bacteria need some minerals to grow. pH anywhere in the 7s is optimum. 

A fishless cycle, with no starter bacteria takes about 3 weeks. Growing it in a bucket might not grow as much bacteria as a larger volume of water, but it is a great start. When you move and can set up the larger tank be ready to repeat the fishless cycle, but because you grew a pretty good colony of bacteria before you even set up the larger tank the fishless cycle on the big tank will probably only take a week or less. 

The standard 55 gallon tank is a very narrow tank, and difficult to make look right when you aquascape. Much better if you can get a tank with more depth, meaning it is wider from the back to the front. That way it is easier to get a 3-D effect, better hills and valleys, better layout of driftwood and rocks.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Diana said:


> The standard 55 gallon tank is a very narrow tank, and difficult to make look right when you aquascape. Much better if you can get a tank with more depth, meaning it is wider from the back to the front. That way it is easier to get a 3-D effect, better hills and valleys, better layout of driftwood and rocks.


I agree. I have a 55g and 75g right next to each other in my living room and the 75g has much better dimensions. The extra width doesn't seem like much but it makes the tank look a lot larger.


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Alot of great information that is really going to help me get my community 55 set up ! 
I do have access to a 125g but I wasn't sure if that could be planted easily. Both of these tanks are coming from a friend once I get moved. However, since I now take care of my mother since my father passed, she spends a good amount of time watching the fish and wants a freshwater shark....therefore, has staked a claim to the 125. I am not even going to try to attempt that yet. Want to get the 55 set up and be successful at it. 
I want fish that are fun to watch, the reason the clown loaches appealled to me. (And it has been helping my mother and I both get through the stress of the last year and my father's death! Wonderful therapy!) But if the 55 is too small for them, and they would have a buffett with any sort of snail or shrimp, would the 125 work for them along with a few Bala Sharks and can it, (standard height from my understanding)be planted with those two species in it and with its height?

Or is there another fun species that might leave invertabrates alone? Or should I skip the shrimp kabobs and escargot and find another loach for the 55 that is as fun and fascinating to watch?

Sorry for all the questions but I don't want to make anymore ignorant newbie errors, and would rather get this planned out ahead of time with y'alls input and not Petco's "No really that is an aquarium plant" input!


----------



## SMinNC (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPWrbMhf_5g

I had 4 Bala Sharks that size in an indoor pond. They started as the small ones you typically get, at around 2 1/2 - 3". A year later they were somewhere around 11,10,9 and 7 inches.
The Clowns are slow growing. But... as you can see... some day....

Gotta go check on some water change water...


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Holy Clown Loach Batman....! Hmm, skip the clowns.  great video though! Thank you for sharing it! I'll research smaller loaches for now, unless I win the lottery and can build a crazy huge room as an entire tank!


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Bala sharks are flighty schooling fish that can reach a foot long. They are noted for taking flight through the tank so fast they can kill themselves hitting the end. For this reason they are better kept in a really large tank (8' long min.) with a substantial cushion at both ends. Since they eat many plants, the nature of the cushion must be carefully figured out. A school of foot long, highly active fish is not for most home aquariums. Even Clown Loaches are probably better in something larger than a 125, but they will work. 

However, if you want a smaller Loach, look into Botia kubotai. About half the size of Clowns, brightly colored, peaceful with most other fish, and pretty active. 

I have some Clown Loaches in a 125, other fish include Filimentosa Barbs (also plant nibblers), Bichers, Snakeskin Gouramis and a couple of Catfish. The only plants that have survived the barbs are Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## SMinNC (Mar 28, 2012)

ShannanD said:


> ...skip the clowns.


Gotta mention...
Cory's... Cory's... Cory's!

They gotta be the most forgiving fish I've ever had.
A herd of 9+ would be nice in a 55g. And pretty sure I've heard nothing but "shrimp friendly" about them.

If I were to start up a 55 today. I'd most likely go with the 9+ cory's and 15+ of 1 type of tetra, and shrimp. 
Those with some wood, rocks and a ton of plants, would be a really nice simple tank.

Here's a 55 I had just got my start with plants with.
Pic was probably about a week before the back glass cracked from top to bottom at 3am.
The white fish at the bottom right are my Albino Cory's.










And now in there 10g hanging out under their "cat port".


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, even more awesome info, thanks all! Okay, no Balas! I do like the different Cories. Little Tetras have always been a fun fish to watch. I'll check out the smaller Loaches. Waaaaayyyy back when, I had waterdogs in a set up with part land, part water...Had Dojos in the water. Lost one when he tried to wiggle through a bridge decoration and got stuck. I was in the AF at the time and in class so by the time I found him and could get him to the LFS so they could try and saw him out (tried everything else) ....we did get him out but the shock was too much. I really liked those guys and considering how clueless I was with fish and that tank, they lived longer than I was stationed there, had to give them to the next little airman that came through. Anyone have thoughts on them?

So thankful to have come across this forum!


----------



## SMinNC (Mar 28, 2012)

IDK much about Dojos. And been a long time since I've even seen one. But if I recall right, they get kind of big, and like to dig? As in, an 8" Dojo is gonna terrorize you, with up rooting plants all day. ; )

If you happen to go with some Corys, I recommend all be the same type. From my experience, the same types do hang out "together". Where as different types kind of do there own thing. It's not like they fight or anything. But just don't care to hang out next to each other.

Some of these fish do have a pretty good life span. So you do want to look at the really long term when getting anything.
I have a 17(+?) yr old syno. nigrita.
He has his very own 40g L now. And has become very entertaining since he's been put in it all by himself. He's now tied with the Frontosa for my #1 of all time.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

SMinNC said:


> Gotta mention...
> Cory's... Cory's... Cory's!
> 
> They gotta be the most forgiving fish I've ever had.
> ...


I have to agree-- those albino cories are indestructible. Do yours do laps constantly around the tank too? If you've ever touched them, they are like one solid piece of muscle. :icon_twis Very strong swimmers.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

last time I tried petting my Cory I got poked by the bones --_--

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## SMinNC (Mar 28, 2012)

vincenz said:


> Do yours do laps constantly around the tank too?


There in a 10g right now, so not much of a lap to do. But...
That 55 they were in had Flourite Black Sand. And while sitting there looking at everything going on with the tank one day. I happened to be looking right at one, just sitting there at the front glass. Then, he buried his face in the sand and floored it for probably two foot across the tank. I was LOL'ing at him looking like he was doing a John Force imitation with the flourite smoke trail behind him.
That was some seriously random, funny stuff to see. :hihi:

-

oscarsx, for some reason I know what you're talking about. :wink:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

+1 for Cories.

Or smaller loach species.


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Finally got the anarchis (botched that spelling I know) from online. It is soooo green. Haven't seen any of my ghost shrimp since I put it in the tank. Sometimes I think I see a head poke out at me.....the Betta loves it. I should know by the end of this week about the house I am trying to buy and move to. So ready to get the fishies out of the 5g and into the 55g (once it is set up, running, and ready) now that I have such great info to get it up and running with! For as many errors as I've made, all the plants have new green growth on them. Still having issues with high levels of nitrites though and not sure why. Its been over a month so I'd think it should all be balanced out....Would over feeding cause that? I yanked the non-aquatics out so it isn't rotting plant material....doing water changes every few days to keep it down....It clears then, and in about 2 days I notice a slight cloudiness. I also took a plain white papertowel down the inside glass and wiped off a yellowish brown slime.....if that is an algae my snail is fired.


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

Here is a question about filtration. My filter has the bio sponge thing and a place where you put the carbon cartridge. I know the bio stays in regardless, as that is where the good bacteria need to grow. I pulled out the carbon cartridge because i had read where that can filter out things the plants need to feed on. But some posts I am reading people are talking about those cartridges and the best types to use, so am I supposed to be using them?

I yanked out any plant that may not be a true aquatic now and only have the ones I know for sure, and that y'all have said, are. Found some Wysteria at Petco so I did add that. It is a bit crowded right now but the Betta seems to enjoy shimmying through the plants and tends to stick to them, rather then open water and the shrimp have dissappeared in the greenery. My Nitrites are back down. but i can't seem to get rid of the hazy water and it is almost tinted a yellow brown...hoping that it is just the end of the whole bacterial bloom building a happy tank cycle...

Bought my MG Organic soil I am going to use and am going to start soaking that.Thank you all for the great advice! I think I'll be able to get my 55 up and running, although now I would like a bow front. The 55 and the 125 I am getting are from a friend who is getting rid of both, with stands and everything else for next to nothing so beggers can't be choosers! 

I am going to keep my substrate black or dark brown. The red and natural I used were just the only two bags of gravel I could find. Hoping to look through pond sections of stores and find some good driftwood or rocks to use too! Can't wait to get it all up and going and be able to post pictures and brag

Thanks again to all!


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

ShannanD said:


> Here is a question about filtration. My filter has the bio sponge thing and a place where you put the carbon cartridge. I know the bio stays in regardless, as that is where the good bacteria need to grow. I pulled out the carbon cartridge because i had read where that can filter out things the plants need to feed on. But some posts I am reading people are talking about those cartridges and the best types to use, so am I supposed to be using them?


Normally you only use carbon to filter out medication or to sort out a specific problem. If everything is fine then don't bother. Use the space for more sponge.

If you do decide to use it then remember to change the carbon frequently. Once its full of whatever its been sponging up, it starts to leach stuff back into the water.


----------



## kayjay (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm also just learning about plants ShannanD, and it really gets confusing sometimes. I'd suggest you try to find a local aquarist group as well as your online research. It really helped me to get acquainted with experienced folks who know what works. . .and it's a great source of plants and livestock!

My 2 cents on what fish to stock in your new tank: I have a 55 with dojo loaches and White Cloud Mtn Minnows. The loaches do love to dig, I'm always replanting vals and anubias they've uprooted. There's only 2 species in that tank because they like COOL water. Not a good enviornment for shrimp!

If you want a tropical community that includes shrimp, consider zebra loaches. Or corys. Both are very entertaining, stay pretty small. I keep both with shrimp and so far they haven't been eaten! I find that my albino corys are less shy than my bronzes & peppered corys. But they all hang out on the bottom so maybe loaches OR corys, not both.

Good luck with your new tank and your move. I'm glad you and your mom both enjoy this hobby, it's a great addiction to have!


----------



## ShannanD (Apr 28, 2012)

I think Zebra loaches and Cory's are going to be a main staple of my tank to be! Planning on a small school of neon tetras, my Betta and his girls. I do want fish that stay on the small side. 

My tank exploded overnight...not literally, but there are roots shooting through the water everywhere, crazy new growth....a friend came over for the weekend and said, my, you have a lot of snails, to which I said, no only the big white one....and she said, no, all these little black ones.....

Guess my plants were not snail free....I sat and starred for a few minutes then finally saw what she saw, lots of itty bitty slime with dark spots, moving around....woo hoo for me. I can grow snails.

We also noticed a bunch of hair thin tiny white worm like critters at the water line....trying to research that now. 
Overall I am happy with my little tank, that I stumbled into doing. I am just very excited to get the big one set up and scaped!!!!


----------

